# here is a pic of my new



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

this is a pic of my new female boa that i got in a trade for a 4x2x2 cage that i had just laying around. what do u think she is almost ten feet long


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW - she is beautiful. What size enclosure do you keep her in..?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

now she is in a a cage 10x4x4 but i already started on makeing her a 15x7x7 cage so she can have alot more room to move around it will done it 2 or 3 days. here we are outside playing


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your Boa is just fantastic. I'm not really in to keeping snakes but I think this one is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow she is bueatiful


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Most impressive.

-PK


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

she weights 40lbs. but she did eat 2 days ago so i will weight her again later to see if there is a change


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, she's big, about how old is a 10" long boa?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

can i wrestle with it, please please. do they really fight you like people say?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this sure makes me wish i still had mine, shes about 8 to 9 foot now i think


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

pamonster said:


> wow, she's big, about how old is a 10' long boa?
> [snapback]861360[/snapback]​


At least seven or eight, the seven-footers at my shop are around six. Females are generally bigger than males. Genetics plays a role too, some snakes will get bigger than others. I'm around 5'7"-5''8", and will never get any bigger. Now look at Shaq or Yao Ming, random quirk, a stray alpha particle at the wrong moment can make a big difference. *redbellypacu*'s snake is a freak. A very cool, naturally ocuring freak, but a freak nontheless. No offense, I like freaks.

-PK


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a nice boa. Mine is currently 5.5'


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

have u thouhgt of a name for her


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

what do you feed a monster like that?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> what do you feed a monster like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rabbits, chickens, cats, that sort of thing. At least five-pounders.

-PK


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> what do you feed a monster like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small cows







, she`s huge your boa


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

pamonster said:


> wow, she's big, about how old is a 10" long boa?
> [snapback]861360[/snapback]​


she is 7 years and 4 months old



Filo said:


> can i wrestle with it, please please. do they really fight you like people say?
> [snapback]861458[/snapback]​


if you want to you can but if you piss her off she gets mad and stairs at you and then if you move she hisses at you she did it to my bro already and he nearly sh*t him self. but other then that she is pretty much laid back and likes to be out of her tank.it depends on the snake i was around this snake its whole because it was my friends he wants out off big snakes so i took it and i gave him a 4x2x2 cage



lwrlevel said:


> what do you feed a monster like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she was being feed 10 pound rabbits and jumbo rats


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i will be measuring and weighting her later to see how big she is and weights


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

she is 10 feet one inch long and weights 40lbs and she is also going into a shed


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Boa!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

goddamn that thing is huge :laugh:


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

yes she is a big girl and i already had to fix the cage she is in now i guess she got mad that it is not that wide or that i am taking to long to make her bigger cage that will be 15x7x7 and decide to make it more to her liking and she did by breaking off a piece of the back the wood was only a half inch the new wood i am using on this cage is 2 inch so i hope it works and getting out some how and laying right in front of my bed for me to see when i got home from work good thing no one went up stairs or i would have to get rid of her because my mom said once it gets out its gone.


----------

